# Chairman Mao Waving Hand Uber-Watch



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's the watch you've all been waiting for - the amazing Chairman Mao waving hand watch!!

Crafted by the very best downtown Beijing artisans in their custom workplace:










This incredible watch has the following features:

Minute hand!

Hour hand!

Second hand WITH red star!

Bi-directional, multifunctional crown!

High molecular mass polymer case with chrome (maybe) plating!

17 Jewel movement!

Chairman Mao's fully automated waving right arm!

Strap! With buckle!

Wrist shot:










Arty close up shot:










Mandarin engraved caseback. I think it may say "Superlative Chronometer Officially Certified"










The heart of the beast:










Lume shot:










What can I say... this watch cast me Â£3.15 plus postage. I would say it's worth at least Â£4.15 so I think I got a bargain


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Did it come with a Little Red instruction Book? :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Oops... posted the caseback twice. Here's the inside


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Your photo showing "the heart of the beast" is the same as the caseback one... Not hiding something, are you mate?  (Edit: You beat me to it!)

Lume looks good, by the way :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Oops... posted the caseback twice. Here's the inside


Wow, that thing is mechanical?? I would have guessed it was some kind of lame quartz!

How does the hand waving works?


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

That is brilliant. Vid of the hand waving please!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> Vid of the hand waving please!


There's a few of them on YouTube already:


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Is the hand always waving or can you turn that off?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Is the hand always waving or can you turn that off?


Chairman Mao never stops waving, unlike any capitalist pigdog watches


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats brilliant, I want one..............


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Chairman Mao never stops waving, unlike any capitalist pigdog watches


"It is up to us to organize the people. As for the reactionaries in China, it is up to us to organize the people to overthrow them. Everything reactionary is the same; if you don't hit it, it won't fall. This is also like sweeping the floor; as a rule, where the broom does not reach, the dust will not vanish of itself."


----------

